# Long Ride Comfort question: Cervelo SLC-SL



## bernardez (Mar 2, 2007)

I've narrowed my frame choice down to three frames (SLC-SL, BMC Pro Machine, Extreme C). The Cervelo speaks to me, seems to make me faster (placebo?), and is comfortable enough for the short test ride I did, but I'm wondering if it is too punishing on a longer/century distance ride. Does anyone have any experience with longer ride comfort on the SLC-SL?

Thanks


----------



## Powerstroker (Apr 29, 2004)

bernardez said:


> I've narrowed my frame choice down to three frames (SLC-SL, BMC Pro Machine, Extreme C). The Cervelo speaks to me, seems to make me faster (placebo?), and is comfortable enough for the short test ride I did, but I'm wondering if it is too punishing on a longer/century distance ride. Does anyone have any experience with longer ride comfort on the SLC-SL?
> 
> Thanks


Can speak for the SLC SL but I rented a Soloist Carbon for the weekend this past weekend and put roughly 150 miles on it over 3 days. All I can say is wow and the ride was just as comfortable my Trek Superlight or Merckx Majestic Ti. The frame was very stiff and power delivery was excellent. I also test rode the R3 and instantly felt the difference when I hopped on the Soloist Carbon...much faster and climbs well too. Also I rode in the big chainring all day long and never felt like I was working hard especially when climbing small hills. I'm going to rent/test ride a few more bikes but as of now the Soloist Carbon is above everything else.


----------

